# My next Purchase...



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I am loloking for a little advice. I am going to do a split with my brother who has limited exposure to ISOM's and was wondering which one to get...

Either the PSD4 or BBF's

These are to be smoked at the end of July during our camping trip.

Thanks,

btw the PSD4's are TPX MAR 05 and the BBF's are GKI OCT 04


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tough choice. I'd probably go PSD4.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

PSD No. 4 all the way.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Knowing what I know of your brother Doug, what I'd do is order the one that YOU really want cause he'll only smoke one of 'em and then decide that he likes his Consuerga's better :r

Seriously though either is a good choice.


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

if he's had limited exposure, these might rip his head off...does he like the full bodied NC's??

Anyway, the sick period and the PSD4 are a pretty hot topic around here...
If you're smoking them in july, they will likely still be kicking. In my experience fresh PSD4 is very peppery, pretty harsh, but I liked it okay...I'm the rare on that likes older PSD4's. I dislike PSD4 from about 4 or 5 months to about 1.5 years.

Based on dates, I'd go with the BBF. you didn't ask, but if it were an option and I was going to smoke them soon, I'd go with the Bolivar Royal Corona robusto adn save a bit of $$...better young than the BBF in my opinion...the BBF has a sharp almost citrus like touch to it sometimes that I don't like when young.

My vote is for BBF


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

I'd never decide, so I would just find someone to split them with me and buy both boxes!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Psd4


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Ain't nothing wrong with splitting both.

Btw, I think both are from the same factory. Yes?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I think the psd4's are a good choice for an isom newbie. The strong profile of the BBF may be too much for him. Lure him into the darkside with the classic Partagas flavor.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Split the PSD4s with your Brother, and the BBFs with me!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Split the PSD4s with your Brother, and the BBFs with me!!


The price is wrong BOB, Split the PSD4's with me and split the BBF's with your brother, Doug. :r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

PSD4 gets my vote


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

My choice in that sitcho is the BBF. There is no way someone with a new palate is going to be comprehending no PSD4. BUT if you want my OPINION, I would not even include either of these stix. Why not grab a classic like an old box of Raf Gonz Lonsdales? I mean if you get them with at least 3 years on them, they will spin your head with flavors and nuances. Why go for the head exploders in that situation? Doesn't make sense to me. You should BOTH be able to enjoy them if it means anything to you at all. If you are just hoping he will split them with you and then just give all of his stix to you cause they are too much for him, get the BBF.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

For purely personal reasons I have to go with the D4 because that was my first isom. Got me going on the slippery slope and many people like them young.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> The price is wrong BOB, Split the PSD4's with me and split the BBF's with your brother, Doug. :r


don't listen to him!!!

split the PSD4's with your brother and I'll split the BBF's with you!!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with splitting both.
> 
> Btw, I think both are from the same factory. Yes?


  I'm with him


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Without being techincal, my choice between these 2 is the PSD4.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Having no experience with either one I flipped a coin.

PSD4 it is


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

GKI is the Partagas factory. Seems to be a bit more coinsistant than others. Also the D4's being that young are likely to be sick or go sick soon. Go with the Boli's if it's not too late. If you get the D4's and they taste good, you may want to smoke them up in a month or two or you could be waiting a long time for them to come around.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

That's been my advice recently Fredster..... just smoke the entire box of D4's in a couple of weeks and you'll be ok 

Seriously.... do both Doug...

I'll give you a call later today


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

PSD4's all the way, baby!!! :w


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

PSD4 :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I went with the PSD4's. I was going to try to put together a 4way split and get both but my source for the BBF's and the deal they had is out of stock. I guess that gives me something to look forward to next month though.

Thanks for all the advice and I will make sure they don't sit long enough to get sick :w


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

boli bro I have never had a bad 1 and in that size you both will dig it ...psd4 though I have had a couple of duds. :2


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you need to get gabe a new cutter and lighter, that's what your next order should be!!
(or a car alarm)
----------------
i never said what i voted for. if you all guess, and you know my favorite cigar, you'd guess wrong.  
i said the bbf.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> you need to get gabe a new cutter and lighter, that's what your next order should be!!
> (or a car alarm)
> ----------------
> i never said what i voted for. if you all guess, and you know my favorite cigar, you'd guess wrong.
> i said the bbf.


Im gonna wait and see if that custom palio cutter comes out as for lighter Ill just bumm a bic :SM


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Doug, I know you have already purchased the PSD4's but your NEXT box should be the BBF's.....ask Thurm about them.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

i voted psd4


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anybody even read these threads anymore?

I mean seriously, this was first posted at the end of JUNE!!! Doug has said that he already made up his mind and ordered the damn things. Hell I'm sure they're all gone by now. In fact I KNOW they're all gone cause I know what a smokin' fool Doug is 

Sorry, just one of my pet peeves.

XXX


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Does anybody even read these threads anymore?
> 
> I mean seriously, this was first posted at the end of JUNE!!! Doug has said that he already made up his mind and ordered the damn things. Hell I'm sure they're all gone by now. In fact I KNOW they're all gone cause I know what a smokin' fool Doug is
> 
> ...


Since the CS system burp I've seen a lot of resting threads revived.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Hmm... This showed up as a new post for me, even though the dates are hella old. Oh well, this allows me to throw my two cents in without any consequence!

I'm with OLS, I would say the BBF. For one thing I have _never_ had a bad Bolivar. I'm not saying they don't exist, just that in my limited experience I haven't run across them.

Secondly, that box code is the same as my Boli CJ's and they friggin' rock. Sadly there's just one survivor left in my cooler.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

This is like voting on "heads" or "tails"... Just buy both boxes and move on. When I look at both those cigars in my humidor, I could back and fourth on them on all day not be able to decide. 

Tough choice, but the kind of tough choices I like to make!


----------



## leicoolya (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Split the PSD4s with your Brother, and the BBFs with me!!


yea i want some action on those as well....very yummy


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

Bbf


----------

